# Showing Halter for the First Time



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

There's a small show that I'm thinking of taking Kitty into next month just to see how she'll be. I noticed that they have a mare/filly halter class and I was thinking it might be fun to try. The only problem is, I have no knowledge about how one goes about preparing for an halter class, what you have to do during the class and the appropriate attire is. So any general information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Since it's a small, local show, I wouldn't go too over-board. But...Here's what I'd do...

Your horse will have to know how to walk, trot and stop while being led. Transitions should be precise and fluid.

Teach your mare how to "set-up" and stand patiently. Front feet should be together, back feet should be together. And you shouldn't set her up in an uncomfortable way. Her legs should be straight underneath her. (Like this)









In halter classes, you are able to touch your horse and physically pick up a leg and place it to where it needs to be. (If your having difficulties) 

Groom your horse very thoroughly. I will do this the night before and then put a sheet on, standing wraps for the legs and keep them stalled over night. A sleezy is often used to keep the mane on the correct side and their face/neck clean. Many people band the mane but that might involved cutting your mare's mane and if you don't want to do that, condition it very good and comb it so it's nice and silky.

Use a nice halter and lead rope. Either black nylon, leather or a leather show halter with silver. Use a matching lead rope.

Here are some youtube videos to watch that will explain what a judge will do, and where you should be when a judge is walking around the horse. Always smile and be polite. Big cheesy smile too! Say "good morning" or "hello" when the judge comes over to you.











You can get an idea of what people are wearing in the videos too. Typical attire is boots, slacks/dark jeans, a blazer and cowboy hat. I always wore a bright colored top when I showed to grab the judges attention.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry to jump into this thread, but do all people paint hooves black or is it okay to just polish them? I know when I do goat showing they paint them black, but wasn't sure about horses...


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

How does one go about teaching a horse to set-up?

And I do dressage so would my regular show attire be acceptable?

Luckily my mare is very dark and naturally shiny so making her nice won't be too much of a challenge. And she only has one small sock on her hind leg so not too much white to worry about


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

What I have done is just take my horse out, get them moving at a walk and trot. Really listening to me. Keep them calm. And when they are paying attention to me, I have them stop and stand. And then I will literally pick up my horse's feet and place them to where I need them to be. Once I have the legs where I want them I give a command (I say "set") and I will stand there for a minute and then walk around a little bit more and repeat the process. Stopping, standing, placing feet where I want them to be, and giving my command. Eventually they pick up on what your doing and will start to naturally place their feet where they need to be.

My old horse go to the point where he'd automatically set himself up. If he didn't, a gentle shake on the lead and the command got him to do it quickly.

Consistency is key.

You can show "english halter" and wear your english attire, your horse must have either a plain leather halter (no silver) or a regular english bridle. (no flash bands or figure eights)

I would also do some nice plaits/braids in your mares mane too. But that's up to you.

BTW, your mare is gorgeous. I bet she'll place well.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> What I have done is just take my horse out, get them moving at a walk and trot. Really listening to me. Keep them calm. And when they are paying attention to me, I have them stop and stand. And then I will literally pick up my horse's feet and place them to where I need them to be. Once I have the legs where I want them I give a command (I say "set") and I will stand there for a minute and then walk around a little bit more and repeat the process. Stopping, standing, placing feet where I want them to be, and giving my command. Eventually they pick up on what your doing and will start to naturally place their feet where they need to be.
> 
> My old horse go to the point where he'd automatically set himself up. If he didn't, a gentle shake on the lead and the command got him to do it quickly.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the information.

I think I may show her in her bridle then. Mostly because it's new and I want to show it off as much as I can! :lol: Do they prefer a lead line such as this:








Or would the reins be fine?
This is the bridle I have...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

For a local show, I'm not 100% sure. The lead like will have a "cleaner" look then the reins. If I was showing in english attire, I'd get the lead instead of having to deal with the reins.

You MUST get pictures when this day arrives.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I definitely will! I'm really excited because 1. I've never even tried halter before and 2. It'll be the first show that Kitty and I will compete in. I haven't even really ridden her off the property. I thought this would be a great show to start on because it's just s cheap haul in one day thing. Not the big old shows I've been used to that drain me of $500! So if it turns out to be too much for her we can leave with a much smaller loss. But I think it'll go well. She seems to be able to keep her head in the game while most horses would panic. Let's just hope there aren't any blue doors! Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

